# 2011 Cruze LTZ fog lamps



## CruzinLTZ (Mar 4, 2011)

I just took delivery of my 2011 Cruze LTZ and I want to get the fog lamps with the chrome bezels like on the RS package but parts are saying those do not fit the standard Cruze bumper.  I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a way to modify them or if there were aftermarkets that had the same styling?


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the fog light kit is numbered 96983696. However, if you look under GM parts direct, you can see the bezel for the RS w/ fog lamps which I will assume is the chrome bezel . 95980706 95980707 Right & left RS bezel respectively. Looks like if you want chrome it may cost you another $23 on top of the kit price.

I'll be ordering a chrome set once I verify those P/N's for the RS are indeed the Chrome bezels!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the "dealer-installed" fog light kit #96983696 comes with *black* bezels.

...the *chrome* bezels for the RS package are "differently" shaped because of the revised RS front bumper, so they probably _will_ _not fit_ into the above kit.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the "dealer-installed" fog light kit #96983696 comes with *black* bezels.
> 
> ...the *chrome* bezels for the RS package are "differently" shaped because of the revised RS front bumper, so they probably _will_ _not fit_ into the above kit.


That sucks doesn't it  Wish someone had some in-hand so we can compare.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the "dealer-installed" fog light kit #96983696 comes with *black* bezels.
> 
> ...the *chrome* bezels for the RS package are "differently" shaped because of the revised RS front bumper, so they probably _will_ _not fit_ into the above kit.


 
I do not believe this to be the case, i have my LS sit next to an LTZ RS package cruze and the main difference between the bumpers is the fact they have the honeycomb trim in between where the fog lamps go and the angle of the bottom is a little different but all in all the fog lamp are is the same. i spoke with my dealer and he said the chrome pieces are avaialbe as well as the honeycomb peice to go betweeen them to give your car as close to the full rs look without replacing bumpers but i thoink it goes upside down instead of the waay the real rs does. i will have to look again. i have a license plate bracket in front so the honeycomb piece is useless to me, but my fogs came in the other day i might install tomorrow and order the chrome bezels off gmparts direct for about 13 dollars a piece as opposed to dealer price of about 20 dollars a piece, gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...believe me, I would _gladly_ be *wrong* about the "fit" difference, if it's true, because I, too, would like the chrome fog lamp bezels on our LTZ.

...but, from the GM 'parts' pictures _I've_ seen, they're different.

...make us BOTH happy and prove ME wrong (ha,ha)!


----------



## CruzinLTZ (Mar 4, 2011)

I work at a Chevy dealership and the parts dept say the chrome bezels will NOT fit with the stardard bumper cover. If you do make it work _PLEASE _post pictures and P/N's so I can show them cause I really want those darn bezels!! Thanks!!


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

CruzinLTZ said:


> I work at a Chevy dealership and the parts dept say the chrome bezels will NOT fit with the stardard bumper cover. If you do make it work _PLEASE _post pictures and P/N's so I can show them cause I really want those darn bezels!! Thanks!!


Since you work at the dealer why don't you see if the parts guy will "stock" a pair of the bezels so you can get them in your hand and compare them. I hate to blow $30 for a test fit - gmpartsdirect instructs those can't be returned.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Multiple people have said they chrome bezels do not fit the non-rs fascia, different body lines


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

dont hold me to it but it looks like on the rs the the crome bezel actually receeds into the bumper on the inside next to the grill also the curve of the bumper is slightly different than the non rs im about 99% sure this is the only difference that would cause it not to fit but with some slight modification to the bezel i think you could acheive a similar look


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

check out the pics in the gallery there is one titled my cruze 2 lt right on the first page about number five down he has good pics that show a close up of the rs fog light the black plastic behind the chrome is inlaid in the bumper and the chrome sits on top of that


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you can always buy the chrome rings on ebay that stick around the foglight. at least you will have a circle of chrome.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Korean Auto Imports

Are those worth $60?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what is the _price_ of *BLING*?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

So those chrome rings on ebay are for the LS or LT versions?


----------

